# Novolog pens



## Infantry87 (Nov 21, 2014)

Anyone had experience with these? I'm not using them anytime soon but eventually I will since they last till 2016, but my buddy is switching to a longer lasting slin and asked if I was interested so naturally I said yes and grabbed these off him.... Only question I have is since it's a 3ml/100 unit/ml pen is I noticed that it only has 60 marks on all 7 pens so if I had to guess then every 20 is a 100units ? Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 21, 2014)

Only 60 clicks


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 21, 2014)

And he gave me 7 of them so I should be set for awhile


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 22, 2014)

Anyone? ^^^


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Your math is correct at least yes lol. Whether a click relates to the exact amount you're thinking, I have no clue. I just wanted to respond so you had something to read


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yea I just wanted to make sure that 20=100 units so each 1click was 5 units of slin... Thanks brother


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah the math is right. Only slin I've ran is humalog but novalog is similar. Personally I'd transfer that shit into vials and then use a slin pin. I know the pins will dose correct but anything mechanical like that will eventually break. I personally don't trust plastic mechanical parts. That's the mechanic in me I guess.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah the math is right. Only slin I've ran is humalog but novalog is similar. Personally I'd transfer that shit into vials and then use a slin pin. I know the pins will dose correct but anything mechanical like that will eventually break. I personally don't trust plastic mechanical parts. That's the mechanic in me I guess.


Yeah you don't really use them long enough to break. I never had an issue with them.

Infantry how do you plan on using this?


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't plan on using it until next winter but I have some ideas and been reading up on the subject. I've read that log peaks at different times for different people also it depends in the amount of carbs you have in your system. I plan on starting off at 6-7 units post wo and honestly I think I'm gonna start off around 15 carbs per unit and see how I respond. I'll pin after I finish my workout and have 2 shakes ready... 1 with 30g whey, 30g dextrose, and 15-20g maltodextrin depending on how many units used, then I'll drink the other shake with 20-30g of creatine, bcaas and pop my multi's and whatever else I can get my hands on. Then an Hr/hr and a half I'll eat my meal. I'll give it about 30 minutes after my meal and I'll drink another shake with just whey and dextrose to get those last bit of nutrients in my system. Also I'll have glucose tabs, soda and some sort of candy on me at all times just to be safe until I learn how I respond to the slin. I'll use test tren and adrol with this protocol considering how well tren and adrol effects IGF levels. I still have some research to look up but let me know what you think.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Nov 24, 2014)

What do you estimate your peak time to be ? Or time frame Atleast


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> What do you estimate your peak time to be ? Or time frame Atleast



Not really sure brother. I think it depends on the amount of carbs you have in your system but since I'll only pin pwo, I can only be prepared of when it happens. You get 2 spikes in a 3-4 hour period and I've also read that some people get a first spike as early as 15 minutes after pinning and some get the first one about 30/45 minutes after. But the second spike is usually the same for most around an hr/hr an a half after the initial spike


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 24, 2014)

I know when I pin humalog if I don't eat carbs before my workout, even with 10g of carbs per iu in my PWO shake, I peak about 30 min earlier then when I eat carbs before I workout. I'm not sure if you're married or have some live in pussy but if you do and she's cool with AAS then let her know what you're doing so she knows what to do if you flop out. I've started to go hypo twice and it comes quick without any warning. Even with glucose tabs and downing carbs, you won't feel right for about 15 min after. I carry a pop in my car in case I have to run somewhere after I pin. Just be smart about it and have everything ready to go before you pin and you'll be cool.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 24, 2014)

^^^ good call colt. I always let the wife and training partners know when I use slin and I let them know where the soda and glucose is.


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks guys for the help... Just making sure I have my shit straight before I even think about using these pens. Also just making sure I have my protocol down to the T as far as carbs, protein, etc. I do plan on eating carbs before heading to the gym just to make sure I have some fuel for the slin after I'm finished but I'm sure a good majority of it will be burned off during my workout. If anything seems to be off or need some work just let me know, because with using slin I'd rather be over prepared than under prepared and end up hypo.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah there's this stigma about slin. It's the crack head adopted black red headed step child of bodybuilding. If you're not a complete idiot and are prepared, know what you're getting into by researching peak times, and smart, it's really not that huge of a deal. I think running grams upon grams of gear for years and not cruising or coming off is just as dangerous but that behavior is almost "cool" to some people. Both can get you the same place. Slin can get you there a whole lot quicker so I'm sure why there's that stigma. It's not as forgiving. Slin's like crack, AAS is like powder. The people that snort powder look at crack heads like they're crazy. They both do the same thing. One just gets you where you want to go a lot faster and is a lot stronger. Weird metaphor I know.


----------



## Infantry87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Dude that metaphor had me rolling.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 24, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah there's this stigma about slin. It's the crack head adopted black red headed step child of bodybuilding. If you're not a complete idiot and are prepared, know what you're getting into by researching peak times, and smart, it's really not that huge of a deal. I think running grams upon grams of gear for years and not cruising or coming off is just as dangerous but that behavior is almost "cool" to some people. Both can get you the same place. Slin can get you there a whole lot quicker so I'm sure why there's that stigma. It's not as forgiving. Slin's like crack, AAS is like powder. The people that snort powder look at crack heads like they're crazy. They both do the same thing. One just gets you where you want to go a lot faster and is a lot stronger. Weird metaphor I know.



You just made me want to run some slin...


----------

